# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  CULTIVO DE TRIGO ORGÁNICO ASOCIADO CON SOYA ORGÁNICA

## Ararat

*SIEMBRA DE TRIGO CON ROTACIÓN DE SOYA* 
El trigo es un cereal adaptado a condiciones extremas soporta bajas temperaturas y altas temperaturas, pero sobre todo requiere de periódos fríos y/o frescos, ademas de tener pocas exigencias de agua, condiciones que reune la costa peruana desde el departamento de Lambayeque hasta Tacna.
La forma de cultivar el trigo es a partir de los meses de mayo a junio (siembra) la cosecha en los meses de setiembre a octubre.
Luego de la cosecha del trigo y dispuesto el terreno se procedería con la siembra de la soya luego del periodo de fructificación y despues de cosechada y con el suelo nitrogenado por la raíces de la soya, se procedería nuevamente con el cultivo del trigo (mayo y junio).
La zona costera del Perú estaría orientada hacia el cultivo de trigos blandos y duros, para panificación, pastas y galletería, también para el cultivo de trigos de excelente calidad proteica como el khorashan y espelta.
Ademas de trigo se pueden sembrar cereales como la avena y el centeno en los meses de junio a julio con la misma asociación.
Trigo rendimiento por hectárea en la costa de Lambayeque: 3TM./Ha., costa de Lima: 5TM./Ha., costa de Arequipa 7 TM./Ha., costa de Tacna: 12TM/Ha. 
La importación de trigo *para la elaboración de pan* es aproximadamente el *70%* de los más de *1 millón 700 mil toneladas* de trigo que ingresan al Perú, el resto es trigo durum para fideos y sémola y trigo para la elaboración de galletas. 
Les dejo este video de un cultivo de trigo en la costa lambayecana:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzxchIaGRNETemas similares: Artículo: Transgénicos logran reducir un 18.5% el impacto ambiental de la agricultura asociado a los pesticidas Artículo: Proyectan moderación en tendencia alcista de precios de trigo, maíz y soya Exportador Ucraniano ( Harina de trigo, trigo,azucar de remolacha. alberja ,soja,maiz) Cultivo de la uva organica Cultivo organico de vid

----------


## Ararat

Excelente.

----------


## Ararat

Excelente.

----------


## Ararat

Cultivo de trigo orgánico asociado con soya orgánica

----------


## Ararat

Excelente.

----------


## Ararat

*LA ESTIGMATIZACIÓN DEL TRIGO COMO CEREAL ANDINO*
En el Perú existe mucha desinformación y abandono debido a la pobre educación escolar y universitaria con respecto al origen del trigo y a su cultivo, porque se tiene la creencia que es una gramínea originaria de los andes y siendo el Perú un país segregacionista y antiandino hace que este cereal milenario no se cultive de forma intensiva tanto en la costa como en la sierra del Perú, pareciera que nunca hubieran contemplado un trigal en las pampas argentinas, uruguayas o en las landas francesas o incluso en los valles desérticos sirios e israelíes.
Cultivar trigo es una actividad muy noble, para los europeo, judíos o árabes es como cultivar la vid o el olivo.

----------


## Ararat

En la *COSTA* peruana se puede cultivar *TRIGO* a partir del departamento de *LAMBAYEQUE* (*3* toneladas/hectárea), *LA LIBERTAD* (*4* toneladas/hectárea), *ANCASH* (*4,5* toneladas/hectárea), *LIMA* (*5* toneladas/hectárea), *ICA* (*5,5* toneladas/hectárea), *AREQUIPA* (*7* toneladas/hectárea), *MOQUEGUA* (*8* toneladas/hectárea) y *TACNA* (*12* toneladas/hectárea). 
Para ahorrar gastos en fertilizantes lo más recomendable sería cultivarlo en *ROTACIÓN* con *SOYA,* procediendo a sembrar trigo a fines del *OTOÑO* (07 al 15 de mayo), y luego de la *COSECHA* de trigo, sembrando la soya en el *MISMO SUELO* donde fue cosechado el trigo, a comienzos de *PRIMAVERA* (07 al 15 de octubre). 
Les dejo este video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzxchIaGRNE

----------

